# Japan hit by tsunami warning



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Japan is yet again under the cloud of a tsunami warning after an earthquake measuring 7.3 on the Richter scale hit Japan’s east coast. The epicentre of the quake was around 245 km miles south-east of Kamiashi at a depth of 36 km. The US geological survey reported that the shock from the quake was [...]

Click to read the full news article: Japan hit by tsunami warning...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*quake*

yep, and quite a shake it was, i was here for the big one too back 2011, so naturally felt rather nervous, working on the 20th Floor in Tokyo doesnt help, its the swaying motion of ones office building that i just cant get used too.


----------



## Mitch66uk (Jul 3, 2010)

How long did this one last?


----------

